# Purchasing a Domain



## BriceH (Sep 3, 2009)

I was wondering where the best place to purchase a domain is. I want a .tv domain, and does a domain come with an "Authorization Code"? I'm want to hook it up to my webs.com account.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Sep 4, 2009)

I would like to know the same.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 4, 2009)

I never have understood why anyone not from Tuvalu or with links to Tuvalu would want to register a .tv domain (or .tk not from Tokelau etc)
Why not go with other more exotic ones, .fo (Faroe I.), .fk (Falkland Isl.), .cc (Cocos I.), .tt (Trinidad & Tobago), .ax (Aland.. wait a minute, they are not a country, just alert me when I can get a Sicilian domain then mmkay?) or pick your own. Plenty to choose.

Godaddy doesn't recommend .tv anyway.
Some years ago they were apparently cool
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.tv
And there finally some that sells these Tuvalu domains for you: http://www.marcaria.com/domains/tuvalu/tuvalu-domain-registration-tv.asp


----------



## co19 (Sep 7, 2009)

www.1and1.com sells .tv domains for $30/year, but I don't really understand why you want them when you could buy out 3 .coms for the same price. But that is up to you and I have no complaints with 1and1.

And usually you connect it to an account by setting up name servers your webhost provides.


----------

